# Any TTOC Members in the North East?



## p0xy

Hey guys

New to all this club malarky so just after some advice on what to do on meets etc and how everything goes? How they are setup, who is invited etc...

Also anyone based in the North east? I'm Newcastle upon Tyne....

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I am in Hartlepool and we have another couple of members in the Newcastle area


----------



## p0xy

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am in Hartlepool and we have another couple of members in the Newcastle area


Ahhh ok nice one, is there regular meets etc ? As I say not used to this but would like to get involved !


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Hi mate I'm in Marske nr Redcar


----------



## Boromfccup

Hi I'm from billingham on the market for a mk2 tt rs


----------

